# Anyone interested in moving into Wisconsin?



## meatbag

I've got access to this old school. My goal is to make it all livable again. There is 3 acres attached to it WHICH is more than enough land to have a vegeatable operation on it, and enough room to have a few small animals, laying hens would have a place as well. I've got ideas, just need help.

The structure has a new roof, but that's about it. Some of the windows need replacing, people have been taking up the old hard wood flooring. I need help cleaning this place out, to start my project. I'd also be willing to put up solar panels, which WE would have to assemble (solar cells). Then the object is to "aquire" some APC battery backups then some wiring and a few energy efficent bulbs then we are in buisness. There is no water that I know of, I haven't dug too far into that yet. 

If there is anyone interested in joining this community that I'm trying to assemble please feel free to talk to me about it. I'd start with 10 indviduals at this point, when operation grows so will the community. I'd LOVE to get this building sealed up before winter time.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Where in WI is it? And do you own the property or just have access to it? I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## meatbag

It's like this. I do NOT own this, BUT the owner of the property gave me FULL permission to start this venture. I kinda want to be a co-operative, joint baised partnership. It's in Gillingham, small unincorprated town. Between Viola and Richland Center, right on HWY 56. Going to buy seed this friday, then I'm looking into the whole water situation. I need minds to help with this. I can provide seed and animals, and some equipment. I need help cleaning up place, and to care for the crops and such.


----------



## plagueship

get it in writing. i realize this makes me sound like a nerd but you have got to put first things first and it might save you from getting majorly fucked later.


----------



## meatbag

I am NOT one bit worried about this venture, I; MYSELF talk to the owner once a week. I have known him for a few years and he's 100% about us and not the Govenrnment. He is currently in Vermont attenting some sort of political rally of some sort, "trying to do some good" he said.


----------



## meatbag

I will head there tomorrow and take a few pictures of the building, and the land attatched to it.


----------



## Nyte

Keep in mind that while the property owner may be all for this, the authorities may not, and if he travels frequently, they will have plenty of time to hassle you, cause huge set backs, and drive off potential community members. It sounds like an awesome idea and set up. If I get out that way, I would love to check you all out, maybe stay and help a short while as well.


----------



## plagueship

one exmaple would be that the authorities might regard you as squatters if you can't provide proof that you have rights to be there...


----------



## meatbag

BEHOLD! Gillingham School. Base of operation.


----------



## Wolf

This is just awesome, I'm looking at jail time right now, but as soon as all that crap is figured out I would love to stop by and help out with whatever may need help around then.


----------



## Lizzzzz

that looks fucking rad i was about to get somethin like that goin here in detroit but if it don't work out i'd love to come work on that with yall! just north of oshkosh right? i googled the school name...


----------



## thapoet

that does sound awesome! I have lots of construction experience and would be interested. Pretty sure I am headed west, but my mind changes like a politicians promises, so keep in touch! My big obstacle right now is trying to figure out how to raise my daughter AWAY from this pathetic society without the pathetic society locking me up for refusing to force my child to conform to their agenda.... Would someone like me and my daughter be welcome there???


----------



## Eadoin

this does look pretty awesome. im leaning more and more towards this idea everyday.


----------



## meatbag

All are welcome, but you must be willing to work towards change. not in the sense of ones self being, but change as in living. I am here to create an alternative way of living. I feel that with a few more sharp minds in colaboration with mine, we can create something fucking AWESOME! Sometime this week I'm going to be heading back down to the school, going to start cleaning up and going to have a fire! 

No the school isn't in oshkosh, it's like 6 min E, NE of richland center wil. small unincorporated town.

thapoet, of course you are more than welcome to bring your daughter if you decide not to roll out west.

Wolf, fuck the system, just up and leave. No jail time, you are not a caged animal, you are a human being. I guess whatever you have to do you have to do. Keep your spirits high in whichever you choose.


----------



## meatbag

another idea i was having was to have raised beds sourrounding the school, and have like fruit bearing shrubs (blueberries) and some other type of fruit bearing plant, blackberries, raspberries, strawberries..idk just thinking. I'm NOT opposed to roll into some garden and be like YES! that's what I've been looking for... gank, thanks. I'd like to put some asparagus crowns out there as well. Now I do know where to get hundreds of crowns.. for nothing


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

If you want to try to be an entrepreneur, put in a plot of Habanero peppers.

I raise these babies way up on a city high rise porch. These are very pronounced, hot peppers. They have a cult following (I love them.) I sell them and share them.

I winter them inside with grow lights. Put them out in the spring and they go nuts. Heavy production.

Planted outside in raised beds, it would be productive to clone them and overwinter with those. These guys get big outside and become small bushes. One can't pull them up and transplant. They die in winter and do not come back. Clones.

Plug those clones in in late May and you'll be harvesting until November. Longer, but winter sets in. I've harvested Habs in February that were still producing under grow lights. They were the size of a marble. The summer Habs are the size of small apples. I never ate the February's, just put them in the compost.

I grow them on a city porch way up high. Small bees come around and pollinate. These guys are the size of rice with wings.

I hear in the Richland Center area they're large enough that you can pet them.


----------



## thisisme

Oh my god! im super interested in being a part of this. ive been in WI (im from here originally) for like a week now trying to figure out my next move as everything in my current situation is pretty up in the air. im trying to get my health back after coming off 15yrs of psych meds and my body aint loving me so much right now. thats why im not on the road right now, but something like this would be perfect, i think. how far outside of town is it? is there a water source of some sort?


----------



## meatbag

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=43.391078,-90.402718&spn=0.127737,0.219383&t=h&z=12

That's in relation to how far the school is from town, well richland center. There is a septic and a well there, don't know how good any of them are. There's no power in this place, somone gutted all the electrical. As for a water source I would imagine if we started to do something positive with this place the neighbors would be willing to help.... maybe. 

On the better side of things there are PLENTY of creamerys in the area. I've worked at a few of them, and they toss out all sorts of mis-labled product. Nothing that they toss can't be consumed. There's westby cheese (that's in westby), hilltop foods, dean foods, nd foremost are all loacted in RC. 

Currently I am scouting rail road ties for the raised beds. Then I'm going to be needing some bodies to help "gather" lumber from a few places that are falling apart, I'm sure that the owners wont mind, if there's a certian type of stealth involved.


----------



## Eadoin

i'm more than willing to helpout! i think im gonna try and head that way after i get done in mass


----------



## Lizzzzz

dude this is lookin awesome... seriously going to keep this option in mind. i've been reading food not lawns and been wanting sustainability but at the same time the travel bug aint done bitin yet so i'm reluctant to set something up that's meant to be permanent.


----------



## meatbag

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...383,-90.444844&spn=0.001995,0.003428&t=h&z=18


Here is an airal of the school, and the potential garden space.


----------



## shittickit

right now i am in kenosha WI will you be going there next week my girlfreind is visiting her family from here i might head up there to check it out i personally would love to help i will see if shes interested and thats only a 3 hour drive from here


----------



## meatbag

I am only like 30 min away from the school. I live in viroqua as of right now, I'm going to be talking to some ppl about grants for this place tomorrow. My overall goal is to create a 100% green packing shed. That's only going to be like 1/16 of this place, with the rest of it I'd like to transform it into something wonderful. I'm trying to create jobs for the americans whom need it very much. Nothing has to be forever unless YOU want it to be. 

Kenosha huh.. parkside has a nice disc golf course!


----------



## Wolf

meatbag said:


> All are welcome, but you must be willing to work towards change. not in the sense of ones self being, but change as in living. I am here to create an alternative way of living. I feel that with a few more sharp minds in colaboration with mine, we can create something fucking AWESOME! Sometime this week I'm going to be heading back down to the school, going to start cleaning up and going to have a fire!
> 
> No the school isn't in oshkosh, it's like 6 min E, NE of richland center wil. small unincorporated town.
> 
> thapoet, of course you are more than welcome to bring your daughter if you decide not to roll out west.
> 
> Wolf, fuck the system, just up and leave. No jail time, you are not a caged animal, you are a human being. I guess whatever you have to do you have to do. Keep your spirits high in whichever you choose.


 
I've been in and out a couple times for this shit, I got court on the first too, I'll be wicked pissed if I'm in jail again on the 4th though that's my birthday. I can't really take off at this point in time 'cause I'd get myself a bench warrent. By the way lads, stay the fuck away from Modesto, those pigs are really pigs. Asking me about my sexual interests and shit, fuck them.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Sounds interesting. I do share the same concens as others as far as legalities. Being able to prove being allowed to be there is gonna help alot. I wonder how the neighbors are gonna react to a new group of people living in a former school. Seems like a real to evict, based on state building codes, I bet lead paint, maybe asbestos , mold etc could be found. Has it ever been lived in before? I think you should be extra carefull about ganking crops & or timber from your direct neighbors. If anything I would go right over an introduce yourself & explain what you are trying to do. It will probably be a better approach than sneaking around their property taking stuff. If you can win the hearts of the abutters you will be in much better shape. The law will less likely to be called if your neighbors know the members of the collective are traveling/hippy types that want to improve the space rather than drug abusing lawless criminals just looking for a place to slaughter small animals & burn bibles. Its the fear of the unknown factor. Plus if there farms & stuff around it may be a good source for day labor in exchange for assistance or supplies. It would be nice to have someone down the road where you could go borrow a tool once in awhile or get some milk/eggs. I wonder if you could organize like a weekend cleanup, invite everyone from the forum, craigslist get the big stuff done. I am sure a dumpster or too would be nice. I would start collecting unwanted building supplies & posting ads on craigslist & freecycle unless you have capital in place for the many projects. I am sure some on this forum may be interested in donating small amounts of cash, labor & or supplies even if not interested in living there. What grants are you trying to apply for? Wouldnt you need to own the property? I think the owner should sit down & put all of this in a trust or nonprofit. He could still keep ownership but also have others manage without residing there himself. Taxes may be free etc.


----------



## meatbag

So I was out at the school, getting rid of the cast today, nobody cared. I also did some weed eating as well. Going to mow it sometime this week, then going to plow it over, then till it. going to be a late garden, but fuck it. I was also weighing the idea to make the building 12 vdc. I mean; http://cgi.ebay.com/110-Tested-Mono...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item641f02c345 , and that's a start to lighting. I guess at one point in time there were apartments in there. but for now I'm focousing on the garden, THAT'S going to be the start of putting this building back together.


----------



## thisisme

im still interested in helping out although it would most likely be after i get back from the gathering ending of july.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Alright man just a few more questions! How exactly does one find this place? It looks like its right on the 56. Also is it good for people to crash in the school right now? Also what are the locals like? Sorry for all these questions, just wanna know before i decide to head up.


----------



## Lizzzzz

^^good questions i'd wanna know the answers to as well
about the water thing, get a couple 55 gal drums and fill em up in town. could work til something else gets figured out...?


----------



## quagRZ

sounds rad dude still waiting to leave mass but ill be heading through there at some point, so if your still on this project i will be more than willing to help out..


----------



## Skitty

Okay, i'm definately interested in this, and i'm in wisco right now, kenosha actually with my bf, do you have a phone number or anything?


----------



## outskirts

Lizzzzz said:


> ^^good questions i'd wanna know the answers to as well
> about the water thing, get a couple 55 gal drums and fill em up in town. could work til something else gets figured out...?


 
Yeah, water can make or break you in whatever your doing! I hope get that issue solved.


----------



## Murf

Defintly interested , though getting there is my only issue. I have a couple of questions as i have yet to do any research on it , since this is my first time readin this but i will be right after. 
1-Whats your stance on huntin , and what kinda game is there up around that way [I.E. Laws , Fish , and other small/big game]
2-I have quite a bit of construction experience [both commercial , and in the wild] , so are there any structural issues with the place just so i know what kind of things i would be looking to aquire once I get out that way
3-Also have LOADS of farming experience so i was wondering what the evevation and standard climates are like , plus how is the soil
4-Do you have a way to transport water drums , mainly access to a car/truck and trailer?
5-Noise ordinance? Open Burning laws? Latrines/compost aloud?

I should be heading west sometime before the end of summer , and am trying to find a faster way than the typical routes. Never planned on WI but it sounds amazing. This idea sounds amazing and I would love to become a part of it! Another good question that was asked before , and excuse me if the answer is up already , but can people live there as of now and get to work tilling seed plots , digging latrines , and general building maintenence?


----------



## Deleted member 20

Uh oh. A hunter from PA. I like to joke then even though I am a combat tested Marine that the hairiest military skirmish I ever had was while deer hunting in PA. I dont think there is another state that hunts like PA. Glad to see a meateater on this site; though I personally dont hunt or play with guns anymore.


----------



## meatbag

So there is fishing up here, small game as well. not so much in the town, but i do know of a spot to hunt if need be. Can get truck trailer to haul supplies (mainly H2O) to the school, until I get the well going. As for the latrines.. they need to be put up. for now i've been taking care of business near the lined fence. The building needs to be cleaned out, but one can live in there.. if one wanted to. There are animals in and out of there, i believe that there are a few coons in the space as of now, my dog kinda let me know that one., windows need to be fixed of closed up. there's like 2 rooms in the very back of the school that are wet, but everywhere else is dry.


----------



## Murf

sounding better and better every post you put up. Im going to SERIOUSLY look in getting over there , and planning a route. Ive never been anywhere near WI so its a complete pilgramage for me and will take a while if i use the classic method . I mean ive been told i am a stand out navigator , but foriegn turf is foriegn turn and a hard word to spell.* If anyone reading this is thinking of going down , now or in the future passin in PA , let me know!!! *This is right up my alley 100%. Keep us posted!

...and "Welcome to the Keystone State, even our amish will fight ya"


----------



## thapoet

I am really starting to like this more and more... thinking I might put me and my daughters bikes and some supplies in the back of my truck and drive up there. my biggest concern thus far has been about pig interference at the location. If I can get over that concern, then I'll be on my way north.....


----------



## 0ddity

I'm in LaCrosse right now. Thinking about trying to make my way over there. Hitching 56 sounds a bit rough though.


----------



## plagueship

if anyone is interested in a sort of similar project and work-trade living situation in western mass, check out this thread:
http://squattheplanet.com/showthread.php?p=106517


----------



## meatbag

so here's a number that you can kinda reach me at. 715-222-4734. I check messages and then call via gmail, saves soo much money that way.


----------



## meatbag

So I was checking progress at the Base of operation, and it seems that ppl are wanting a weezy poster and some of the windows in the school. So it's critical at this point to get someone in there to defend the structure, or even camp for the summer or what have you. I've got a few 55 gal plastic drums, and about 30 or so 15 gal plastic containers, that are going to be used to house water, for whoever wants to show up.


----------



## Murf

I would already be there if i had a car/ride but alas , the curse of being me. Quickest i could get there would be like maybe a month depending on how much a bus ticket from wilkes-barre PA costs , but i doubt that


----------



## Nelco

current life situation won't permit me to jump into this, but if oppurtunity opens up i'm down..


----------



## meatbag

aren't we all a bit crazy? or maybe WE are the sane ones and EVERYONE else is crazy.


----------



## Nelco

whenever i hear someone say that, they're most likely crazy


----------



## Murf

okay so i figured out my fund situation and im gonna wind up there give or take early to mid july. I got a shitty source of income so i can come into it with more than ideas and a good skill set ya know? Got my way to get there and everything , so do not abandon any type of hope. Ill continue to keep in touch via message , but i sadly cannot call you. I have an email and a facebook if those are more comfortable for you but i cant afford long distance on a pay/landline phone which are the only types i have regular access to.

Looking forward to meeting yours and your own.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Ill be good to go after this weekend. its just a matter of determination really. I know we've messaged before and talked about it but things just keep piling up for me to take care of. after this weekend though there is nothing holding me back anymore. when i know the exact day I'm leaving I'll PM and let you know!


----------



## plagueship

so did you get a weezy poster or what?


----------



## meatbag

so i think that i'm going to be heading there this weekend to clean out a lil bit. maybe even board up a few windows. looking to purchase hogs in july, but i need someone there to keep gaurd. if not in july, then in october for sure.

plaugeship.. nah i haven't replaced the weezy poster yet.. LOL!! maybe i need to find one of hittler and post in that bitch. maybe it'll keep the kiddos out..


----------



## Niraha

I'm only 2 hours away from there... This sounds like something I'd like to get in on. I might have a friend that would be interested too.
I wouldn't be able to do anything till early fall (stuck here at the moment), but if this lasts till then I'm down.


----------



## meatbag

alright, I'm committed to getting 2 hogs to start with, winter is going to be here before we all know it, i'll have at least one and a half pig to munch on during the time the others get big enough to slaughter. Oh yeah I'm also going to be locking the building up so there's no more shit missing. I'm also moving a few pieces of equipment there as well. my number posted will not be active until tomorow. enjoy and i'll post pics of the lil critters.


----------

